# Problem mit Subdomain



## closed (2. Nov. 2010)

Servus,

Wenn ich als Kunde in ISPConfig eine Subdomain anlege, dann habe ich das Problem, dass sich die Adresse bei einem Redirect ändert. Wenn ich es richtig nachgelesen habe, dann muss als Redirect Type L stehen, damit die Adresse nicht überschrieben wird. Es funktioniert aber weder mit R, L, RL. Die Konfig wird in den vhosts korrekt eingetragen.

Kann mir irgendwer helfen?

thx


----------



## Till (2. Nov. 2010)

Wenn sich die Adresse nicht ändern soll, dan trage einfach keinen redirect ein.


----------



## closed (2. Nov. 2010)

naja er sollte schon den content des subfolders laden. wenn ich keinen redirect eintrage, dann leitet er auf die hauptdomain weiter


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2010)

Wenn Du eine subdomain mit einem eigenen Folder haben möchtest, dann legt man dafür eine Webseite an (siehe auch Beschreibung im ISPConfig Handbuch dazu).


----------



## closed (3. Nov. 2010)

Hallo Til,

danke für die Antwort. Wofür sind dann die Redirect Types? Haben die irgend eine Bedeutung?

Im Endeffekt bedeutet das auch, dass ein Kunde dies selbst nciht realisieren kann?!


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2010)

Klar kann ein Kunde das. Jeder Kunde kann so viele webseites haben und auch selbst anlegen, wie Du es in den Limits für den Kunden eingestellt hast.



> Wofür sind dann die Redirect Types? Haben die irgend eine Bedeutung?


Für redirects  Schau mal ins apache manual, da ist das alles im Detail beschrieben:

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/misc/rewriteguide.html


----------



## closed (3. Nov. 2010)

danke dir für deine hilfe.

finde dieses vorgehen allerdings sehr undurchsichtig. habe bei jedem kunden die website limits auf 0 gesetzt. habe ich falsch interpretiert.

ich werde es mal ausprobieren und die limits wieder entfernen.

danke nochmal


----------



## closed (16. Nov. 2010)

Würde das Thema gerne noch einmal aufgreifen:

Derzeit würde mich die gängige Praxis für die Anlage von Subdomains interessieren.
DEfinition Subdomain: Eine URL, die Content ausliefert und dabei die Adressleiste nicht ändert. Sprich ich meine nicht die Standardsubdomain-Option in ISPconfig, die ja eigentlich "nur" eine Weiterleitung einrichtet.

Folgendes "Problem" habe ich derzeit:

Wenn ich mehrere Kunden auf einer IP habe und die kuden haben folgende Domains: aaa.de, bbb,de,ccc.de.
Ich definiere nun alle drei Domains und zwar so, dass bei ccc.de als Autosubdomain das "www" eingestellt ist und bei aaa.de der "*" als Autosubdomain. Jetzt versuche ich einen Verbindungsaufbau zu xyz.ccc.de zu machen. 

"Problem": Diese Domain ist nicht definiert als Alias und Apache liefert somit den Content von aaa.de aus ohne die Adresse zu ändern. Somit erhält ein Anfragender immer den alphabetisch ersten vhost zu der IP ausgeliefert. 

Und jetzt würde mich interessieren, was hierzu die gängige Praxis ist. Folgendes hab ich mir überlegt:

1. Den A-Record mit dem * im DNS der Domain kicken und für alle Subdomains einen eigenen DNS-Record definieren und danach eine neue Domain im ISPconfig anlegen --> aufwendig und für den Kunden nur schwer zu verstehen... DNS-Server muss im ISPconfig ebenfalls noch integriert werden

2. Ich lasse den * als Autosubdomain und definiere eine RewriteRule entweder im vhost oder via .htaccess im verzeichnis des Kunden, die mich jedesmal auf www.ccc.de weiterleitet, wenn eine undefinierte Subdomain eingetragen wurde. Frage: Was passiert bei Neuanlage einer Domain (bspw. xyz.ccc.de)? Muss dies in der RewriteRule zusätzlich definiert werden?
Rechtlich gesehen könnte es hier auch Probleme geben, da auch Subdomains aufgelöst werden, die einen geschützten Namen beinhalten. Beispielsweise kann ich cocacola.ccc.de aufrufen und erhalte keine Fehlermeldung, sondern Content. Da weiß ich nicht genau, ob das ein Problem darstellt oder nicht.

Als optimale Lösung sehe ich es derzeit so, dass bei einer nicht definierten Subdomain eine Fehlermeldung erscheint und Standardmäßig bei Eingabe von ccc.de auf www.ccc.de weiter geleitet wird. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich dazu auch noch gerne die Usability hätte und dem Kunden nicht abverlangen möchte einen DNS-Record anzulegen, bevor er eine neue Domain definiert, um eine Subdomain (siehe Definition oben --> keine Weiterleitung, sondern URL bleibt sichtbar im Browser bestehen) zu erhalten.

Was ist hierfür die beste Lösung? Eventuell gibt es auch noch einen weiteren Weg, der mir derzeit nicht einfällt.

Besten Dank an die Community!


----------



## F4RR3LL (16. Nov. 2010)

Ich hab mir das einfach gemacht , da ja wie du richtig feststellst die erste Domain im Alphabet genommen wird wenn die Domain so auf dem Server nicht existiert aber die IP die DNS zu diesem auflöst.
Ich habe eine 000auchegal domain angelegt und dahinter eine angenehme html Seite gepackt. Content kann ja rein was man will.
Somit löst jede nicht existierende Domain immer zu der 000auchegal auf. 



Gruß Sven


----------



## closed (16. Nov. 2010)

Das ist vermutlich die einfachste Lösung.

Danke für den Hinweis


----------

